# bites on the Main Salmon



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Dat der sounds like a sand flea...or a chigger


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

or a NoSeeUm


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

I was up there a few weeks ago. We saw a few mosquitos and I had a few bites around my ankles and feet. Not bad. I've never experienced noseeums or sand fleas on the MS before. I grew up in Florida where both are terrible.


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

another awesome whitewater rafting thread...


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

streetdoctor said:


> another awesome whitewater rafting thread...



No one cares what you think jackass. Go back down to the basement and do your chores before your parents get home from work and you get grounded again.

It's real simple: don't click/open any threads that you might not care to read.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

wildh2onriver said:


> No one cares what you think jackass. Go back down to the basement and do your chores before your parents get home from work and you get grounded again.
> 
> It's real simple: don't click/open any threads that you might not care to read.
> 
> ...


 
I had to come out of the basement to drain the water out of my cooler... and let some air out of my blow up chair because I'll be taking it upstairs later when my mom goes to bed... I don't want it to pop. I'm going to go up there and research trailer tires and bimini tops for my class II float next weekend in my 26' walmart poverty raft. Should I use dry ice or would regular ice work? Where should I mount my coleman cooler? Do you prefer ratchet strap tie downs or can I use home depot rope? I also have 6 extra oars where should I mount them? Do I need a signaling kit for the grand canyon? 

Unlike you if I wasn't currently at work I'd be boating instead of posting about more bullshit on mountainbuzz.. and for inferring _I'm_ young you sure did resort to name calling quickly.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

I can't believe they give you so much online time at KFC. You must be a shift manager - moving up the ladder...

Refer to the latter part of my previous post - just after the first insult, and you'll find the key to future never ending happiness. It's pretty simple.






Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Flohotter (Jun 22, 2010)

streetdoctor said:


> I had to come out of the basement to drain the water out of my cooler... and let some air out of my blow up chair because I'll be taking it upstairs later when my mom goes to bed... I don't want it to pop. I'm going to go up there and research trailer tires and bimini tops for my class II float next weekend in my 26' walmart poverty raft. Should I use dry ice or would regular ice work? Where should I mount my coleman cooler? Do you prefer ratchet strap tie downs or can I use home depot rope? I also have 6 extra oars where should I mount them? Do I need a signaling kit for the grand canyon? Unlike you if I wasn't currently at work I'd be boating instead of posting about more bullshit on mountainbuzz.. and for inferring I'm young you sure did resort to name calling quickly.


I think your disrespect and wise ass nature speaks for itself.

I remember when you joined this site. You asked all kinds of questions too. Give the same respect to the community as you were given. 

By the way how is Westminster?


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Why do kayakers read rafter threads anyway? It just makes them cranky.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

cataraftgirl said:


> Why do kayakers read rafter threads anyway? It just makes them cranky.



You too, hold the key to unending happiness and are dispensing it in generous fashion. Kindred souls think alike. Lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

wildh2onriver said:


> You too, hold the key to unending happiness and are dispensing it in generous fashion. Kindred souls think alike. Lol!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


I wish I could dispense unending happiness.....I'd be rich and could retire. Then I could be on the river all the time, instead of shooting the bull with my rafter brethren until my next trip.


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

Flohotter said:


> I think your disrespect and wise ass nature speaks for itself.
> 
> I remember when you joined this site. You asked all kinds of questions too. Give the same respect to the community as you were given.
> 
> By the way how is Westminster?


Really? What questions did I ask that were similar to "what bug bite does this look like?" on a whitewater forum. Also, he has been paddling since 1987... and he isn't new to the site.

Westminster is lovely. The people that own the KFC here are so friendly. I was just promoted to custodial engineer. Life is grand.


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

Maybe we can create a subforum titled "pansy ass flatwater rafters that don't really get on the water" for you all to talk about your coolers and bug bites. 

Reading rafting threads about gore interests me... it's whitewater. That's what belongs here, not this bullshit.


----------



## mcoper8901 (Mar 28, 2011)

ooh, this is fun.


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

mcoper8901 said:


> ooh, this is fun.


Ehhh… not anywhere near as much entertainment as I was hoping. These lame rafters can't even internet battle well. My 48 hour shift is almost over though and then I get to paddle.


----------



## seanwkim (Mar 24, 2008)

Are you sure it was a bug or a cougar? They could leave an itch too  

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

streetdoctor said:


> Ehhh… not anywhere near as much entertainment as I was hoping. These lame rafters can't even internet battle well. My 48 hour shift is almost over though and then I get to paddle.


But you get to be act like an asshole all day everyday. Mr my feet cramp up in my kayak please help me thread starter. Up your game or shut the &^%$ up.

www.gobacktothefrontrange.com


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks for keepin' it real StreetDR!! That's what the Buzz should be...

A real rafter would rub some mud on it...or scratch it til it bleeds and apply alcohol liberally...problem solved. Duct tape has magical healing powers as well...got me through the Grand on more than one occasion. 

I have too many beers to keep cold in my monstrous cooler I lug down the river to waste ice on BS like this.

Peace!


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

swimteam101 said:


> But you get to be act like an asshole all day everyday. Mr my feet cramp up in my kayak please help me thread starter. Up your game or shut the &^%$ up.
> 
> www.gobacktothefrontrange.com


English? Your feet hurt? Huh? 

Up my game? In the rafters forum on mountain buzz? bwahahaha now that is irony!

ihaveaninferioritycomplexandimusttellyouiliveinsteamboatsothatimmediatelymakesmebetterthanyou.com

whereilivehasnothingtodowiththetopicofbugbites.com


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

GoodTimes said:


> Thanks for keepin' it real StreetDR!! That's what the Buzz should be...
> 
> A real rafter would rub some mud on it...or scratch it til it bleeds and apply alcohol liberally...problem solved. Duct tape has magical healing powers as well...got me through the Grand on more than one occasion.
> 
> ...


----------



## mcoper8901 (Mar 28, 2011)

these sun-burned, bug-bitten rafters are cranky. keep on street dr.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

mcoper8901 said:


> these sun-burned, bug-bitten rafters are cranky. keep on street dr.



No matter how red it gets....it's called a "base tan"...extra points for the sleeveless, life jacket only, or wife beater burn....


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

salmonjammer said:


> Just got off a great trip down the Main. 2.0 at Corn Creek, Thurs. 10th. Was wondering if anyone knows what kind of bug is bad at Ground Hog. Probably have 30 bites, causing a small (1/4") red bite, itches like he!!.
> Never saw, noticed anything until bites started itching.
> ???


:-|quite a read....

back to the topic, just got off Main last night. My wife complained of the similar symptoms as we got home and same bug bites all over her legs. We sat in the sand for quite a few hours at Slide camp (2 miles up from Vinegar). Cortisone cream seems to help her.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

streetdoctor said:


> Maybe we can create a subforum titled "pansy ass flatwater rafters that don't really get on the water" for you all to talk about your coolers and bug bites.
> 
> Reading rafting threads about gore interests me... it's whitewater. That's what belongs here, not this bullshit.


hmmmmm…….maybe switch to decaf.

There is so much to be pissed about in the world but someone who asks about bug bites? Isn't there some medicine that is totally legal there now to help you out with that shit?

I don't read kayaker threads because they are full of whiny ass kayakers. Who get pissed about mundane things. If you want to be pissed about something look into what is going on in the Ukraine. The different forms of genocide going on in Syria and Iraq might work too. but if you just want to be angry for angries sake please shoo away from here.


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

carvedog said:


> hmmmmm…….maybe switch to decaf.
> 
> There is so much to be pissed about in the world but someone who asks about bug bites? Isn't there some medicine that is totally legal there now to help you out with that shit?
> 
> I don't read kayaker threads because they are full of whiny ass kayakers. Who get pissed about mundane things. If you want to be pissed about something look into what is going on in the Ukraine. The different forms of genocide going on in Syria and Iraq might work too. but if you just want to be angry for angries sake please shoo away from here.


Who is angry? The medicine you speak of is still federally illegal unfortunately for me... I assure you I'm not angry, and I don't watch the news. Ignorance is bliss.

P.S. What happened to no personal attacks? Or that only applies to kayakers?


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

streetdoctor said:


> Who is angry? The medicine you speak of is still federally illegal unfortunately for me... I assure you I'm not angry, and I don't watch the news. Ignorance is bliss.
> 
> P.S. What happened to no personal attacks? Or that only applies to kayakers?


Name calling in particular. Do you feel persecuted? If you want to report a post use the little triangle red and white thingy. 

You sure sound angry. But how you get through the day is up to you.


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

carvedog said:


> Name calling in particular. Do you feel persecuted? If you want to report a post use the little triangle red and white thingy.
> 
> You sure sound angry. But how you get through the day is up to you.


Sounds passive aggressive... are you sure you aren't angry?


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

Nick, 
This is why she was cheating on you in the first place.I would be lashing out in your position too. Finding that group of rafters balls deep in your own house. WOW. Don't hold it against them as a group. Most of them have never even met you. Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

